
A Nobel Prize-Winning Physicist Just Solved Time Travel - lordmax
https://www.physics-astronomy.org/2020/04/a-nobel-prize-winning-physicist-just.html
======
gregjor
tl;dr If we had a time machine we could travel back and forth in time.

